
InterCity 125: Hundreds bid farewell to high speed train - teh_klev
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-bristol-48327745/intercity-125-hundreds-bid-farewell-to-high-speed-train
======
teh_klev
As usual, the BBC don't research their articles properly.

The reality is that GWR are removing "full-set diagram" HST's (or Class 43's)
with 8/9 carriages, from their long distance operations, e.g. Paddington to
Penzance, Wales etc). These long distance routes are being replaced with Class
80X's made by Hitachi. You'll still see "HST"'s on GWR operated local routes
but as "Castle Sets" running with four carriages and replacing older DMU's.
Fifty six of GWR's Class 43's are being redeployed to ScotRail as part of
their "Inter7City" programme and are being refurbished by Wabtec to have
automatic doors and modern human waste disposal tanks, and other upgrades
(better WiFi, USB power etc). On ScotRail they'll run as 4/5 carriage diagrams
when fully deployed.

But that said, it's a wee bit of a sad day for Class 43 fans whence once
across Paddington's platforms was lined up with Kenneth Grange's design icon
ready to depart to the west country.

